# New Casino Beach Rubble Reef Project



## SolarFlare

In speaking with Robt Turpin today, I mentioned the previous comments (SeaLark) about the Casino Rubble area possibly being a good base for future deployments.

He actually had that on his plate for future reef development and this may be the impetus to move that along a little more quickly.

He asked me to solicit some *up to date* good GPS numbers for that area and he'll get started on that!
:thumbup:


----------



## sealark

Here you go 30°18.727 87°07.334
this is right on the West edge it's the only small piece thats still above the sand , everything is still there only sunk into the sand and should be a good base so the new stuff doesn't sink as fast. Suggest also that he consider putting stuff right on top of the 3 barges for the same reason. All the reef balls have already started to sink in the sand without a major hurricane. The barges are also after many years sinking and would make a excellent base. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo

That would be awesome, but I won't "hold my breath"
Asking for the numbers is a pretty good way of blowing you off though!
Robert Turpin knows evey legal number...Public, Private, and top secret....in fact I think that is actually written into his job description. ....So asking for the beach reef #s kind of strikes a sour note with me. I mean ...you can actually see it while standing on the beach on a good day.
We were already supposed to have had a snorkeling reef installed....Where is it?
I know it is a struggle to get anything done....but I think I have lost all hope for this sort of thing happening in my lifetime.
It's much easier to just go somewhere else that already has this sort of thing, than to bang your head against the brick wall that seems to be in place around here.
Sadly....It won't be too many more years before the rest of the good old reefs around here subside into the sand, and there won't be anything left to dive or fish.
Bridge rubble is GREAT!....but we don't have enough of it...besides.... ships and barges are where it's at, and we are not putting any more out.


----------



## capt mike

*schnorkeling Reef!*

The reefs you are talking
about will probably become a reality( I have seen them if you are speaking of the ones which will be installed right off the beach) but again you all on this forum must have patience! The reef building business has a factor that all of you should recognize as the largest factor and that is "mother nature".


----------



## Firefishvideo

capt mike said:


> The reefs you are talking
> about will probably become a reality( I have seen them if you are speaking of the ones which will be installed right off the beach) but again you all on this forum must have patience! The reef building business has a factor that all of you should recognize as the largest factor and that is "mother nature".


 I think that i am the MOST patient...since I think it will take forever!:thumbsup:

I will admit that THIS summer wasn't good for doing ANYTHING on the beach, but that didn't have anything to do with the weather.

After a little thought, I also came to the realization that maybe jagged, rebar ebbedded bridge rubble might not be a welcome addition to the beach reef. I would just like to see some Large rock, reef mods or maybe some well picked rubble.
Any reef is going to have a hell of a time in that spot though....the beach reef used to be much better, before the re-nourishment project covered it up. There are still 3' high x 8'x12' piles of concrete there, they are just covered up with "re-nourished" sand.
Anyway, with the exception of the Dive shops , and a few charter captains, the rest of Pensacola doesn't have the drive for this sort of project, and won't show up for counsel meetings. Meanwhile, Orange beach continues to build their incredible art. reef, and even Navarre is actually raising money for their snorkeling reef. I would bet on theirs before ours..... which goes back to having to going elsewhere to enjoy what could be here.
If I am wrong about this, then at the least someone needs to do a better job at PR on this stuff, because it is no-where in the news.


----------



## SolarFlare

1st, *SeaLark*, thank you very much, the info has been passed on. Do you know anyone that might have some other numbers of the “covered” parts of the reef that Turpin can confirm so he can map it out? Most numbers available are converted loran numbers which may not be precise enough for the permitting process. It will help save a lot of time if all he has to do is dive and confirm rather, than dive and search! (He’s a one man show with a lot on his plate)

2nd, *Firefishvideo*….
When I make these posts, I make them as Public Service Announcements to assist the fishing community and our Marine environment. I have a professional (as a member of the SRC MAC) and a personal relationship with Robt. T, recently taking him on a reasonably successful redfish hunt. This allows us to bounce around some ideas from time to time, and the subject is almost always fishing related. 





​Occasionally we hit on something I feel the Forum needs to know, or like in this case we hit on something I thought the Forum members could assist in helping to move this along for their/our own benefit.
You seem to have real interest in diving, why don’t you dive in and give us a hand with this…..maybe….
· Help map it out if you happen to be in the area
· Help find some materials we can put there
· Take some videos after the deployment and post them on the Forum
Happy fishing/diving!


----------



## sniper

BayPirate,
I think people are just getting frustrated. No offense to you, I am sure your conversations go well with R.T. but that still hasn't got anything accomplished. We need less talk and more action. From what I have seen, R.T. gets paid a butt load of money to drag his feet. Next time you go red fishing, ask him to get something done. Without reefs we have a desert out there with no fishery. The more we can get the better.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Robert Turpin, and Keith Mille both know me and I keep them informed of relevant information as I come across it....so If they wanted my help they would just ask.
I appreciate your addition to the knowledge base, since from the public perspective, there isn't a window into what is or is not happening.
Even being close to the dive industry, I have to rely on scraps of information, which are probably old, and biased.
Just let me say that in conjuction with MBT Divers of Pensacola and the former RFRA, My, and their considerable skill and resources for diving and organization, have been met with considerable resistance when we have tried to move on something like this. So your offer seems contrary to personal experience.
I won't hold that against anyone,and I would be glad to be a part of bettering Pensacola.... but my particular skill set is valuable, and I won't waste my time on projects that will never happen.
As I said before, Thanks for the info, I hope it WILL happen someday, but I just can't allot any energy to something I no longer believe is possible.


----------



## sealark

Bay Pirate said:


> 1st, *SeaLark*, thank you very much, the info has been passed on. Do you know anyone that might have some other numbers of the “covered” parts of the reef that Turpin can confirm so he can map it out? Most numbers available are converted loran numbers which may not be precise enough for the permitting process. It will help save a lot of time if all he has to do is dive and confirm rather, than dive and search! (He’s a one man show with a lot on his plate)


Those numbers are like I said on the west edge South side The old rubble that's under the sand extends about 100 feet to the East and North from that S/W corner. Put a buoy on those exact numbers and go the the North and East from it. I have no other numbers, Never needed any to cover the whole area from there. If he dives those numbers there is a long culvert and a round concrete piece about 2 feet off the bottom that usually holds a nice grouper with MY name on it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Portofino

Bay Pirate, thanks for trying, but you should know by now that a thread like this is going to get derailed by the b1tch-festers that are trolling for anything to b1tch about. "The reefs aren't the size I want, they aren't where I want, there aren't enough of them, they aren't here fast enough, blah blah blah". 
And god-forbid you ask for some help getting information to give the b1tchers what they want! Maybe they're happier when they're b1tching.
What the heck were you thinking?
Seriously though, thanks for trying. Sorry for my rant. This is why I didn't join earlier- or post more often. I should know better.


----------



## Stressless

Portofino said:


> Bay Pirate, thanks for trying, but you should know by now that a thread like this is going to get derailed by the b1tch-festers that are trolling for anything to b1tch about. "The reefs aren't the size I want, they aren't where I want, there aren't enough of them, they aren't here fast enough, blah blah blah".
> And god-forbid you ask for some help getting information to give the b1tchers what they want! Maybe they're happier when they're b1tching.
> What the heck were you thinking?
> Seriously though, thanks for trying. Sorry for my rant. This is why I didn't join earlier- or post more often. I should know better.


+1

...He probably didn't vote for the Navarre snorkeling reef either. 5 clicks. Ahhh well lots of folks like to sideline manage. Never on the field. 

I hope it gets done, there are a number of local organizations that are mission loaded to help.

Stressless


----------



## Firefishvideo

Portofino said:


> Bay Pirate, thanks for trying, but you should know by now that a thread like this is going to get derailed by the b1tch-festers that are trolling for anything to b1tch about. "The reefs aren't the size I want, they aren't where I want, there aren't enough of them, they aren't here fast enough, blah blah blah".
> And god-forbid you ask for some help getting information to give the b1tchers what they want! Maybe they're happier when they're b1tching.
> What the heck were you thinking?
> Seriously though, thanks for trying. Sorry for my rant. This is why I didn't join earlier- or post more often. I should know better.


HUH? I guess this is aimed at me. I guess I'm just supposed to shut up and eat whatever bs is being fed to me - without question.
Just wondering which beach reef you will be enjoying this summer?
And Yes you should know better.


----------



## sniper

Firefishvideo said:


> HUH? I guess this is aimed at me. I guess I'm just supposed to shut up and eat whatever bs is being fed to me - without question.
> Just wondering which beach reef you will be enjoying this summer?
> And Yes you should know better.


+1 

I love it when someone b1tches about people b1tching. Kinda ironic


----------



## SolarFlare

*Sealark, thanks again*, I'll pass that info along as well.

As for the small group of PFF _naysayers, grumblers_, _and rude-aholics_ they are the main reason that I cut way back on my posts more than a year ago! The same old rhetoric and complaints wear me out; especially ones that are incorrect and misinformed!

If I listened to them, the nearshore reef zones would still be barren, and the Casino Beach Rubble improvement wouldn’t even be up for discussion.

I’m signing out on this subject till we get to a point there is something constructive to report! 

Post or don’t Post; Bitch and Complain; *OR* Help, and Support, as you see fit….. *It’s a Free Country!*

*PS: I have no idea of a timeline at this point or the permitting requirements for an existing but old site. I'll update as needed!*


----------



## Evensplit

After ten+ years of working for these projects, there actually appears to be some progress being made. IF we get these nearshore and beach reefs in a timely fashion - in a few months and in time for spring (or at least summer) it will be a milestone for our reef program.


----------



## sealark

Thanks Bay Pirate I hope the Casino rubble gets re nourished I've made many hundreds of dives on the old Casino before it covered up about 10 years ago and hope to dive it some more in the future...:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo

Bay Pirate said:


> *Sealark, thanks again*, I'll pass that info along as well.
> 
> As for the small group of PFF _naysayers, grumblers_, _and rude-aholics_ they are the main reason that I cut way back on my posts more than a year ago! The same old rhetoric and complaints wear me out; especially ones that are incorrect and misinformed!
> 
> If I listened to them, the nearshore reef zones would still be barren, and the Casino Beach Rubble improvement wouldn’t even be up for discussion.
> 
> I’m signing out on this subject till we get to a point there is something constructive to report!
> 
> Post or don’t Post; Bitch and Complain; *OR* Help, and Support, as you see fit….. *It’s a Free Country!*


 Call me all the names you like, maybe it will keep people from looking at the facts.
Anyway, I didn't mean to start a war, or to be rude, I have just lost my faith, and you might have a shortfall in public relations ....after all if I am ill-informed ...isn't that your fault.?. ....So lets say we revisit this in 4 months!?


----------



## SolarFlare

Firefishvideo said:


> Call me all the names you like, maybe it will keep people from looking at the facts.
> Anyway, I didn't mean to start a war, or to be rude, I have just lost my faith, and you might have a shortfall in public relations ....*after all if I am ill-informed ...isn't that your fault.?.* ....So lets say we revisit this in 4 months!?


 
I know I should ignore this, but I'll bite....how are any of your information issues my fault?

Don't think we ever met, I am not a newsman, & I am not a County Employee or Public relations person???

I am a *volunteer* that uses his "_skill set_" to try & help better our marine environment and improve our local diving and fishing opportunites for his fellow citizens. And to be honest I rarely go offshore and use any of these reefs; my last trip was a snapper trip in June of 2009!


----------



## Evensplit

You're right Pirate...you should have ignored it.


----------



## nextstep

WHEN COMETH THE DAY WE LOWLY ONES
THROUGH QUIET REFLECTION, AND GREAT DEDICATION,
MASTER THE ART OF KARATE.
LO, WE SHALL RISE UP,
AND THEN WE'LL MAKE THE BUGGERS' EYES WATER.:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo

Bay Pirate said:


> I know I should ignore this, but I'll bite....how are any of your information issues my fault?
> 
> Don't think we ever met, I am not a newsman, & I am not a County Employee or Public relations person???
> 
> I am a *volunteer* that uses his "_skill set_" to try & help better our marine environment and improve our local diving and fishing opportunites for his fellow citizens. And to be honest I rarely go offshore and use any of these reefs; my last trip was a snapper trip in June of 2009!


 I believe you said:
2nd, *Firefishvideo*….
When I make these posts, I make them as Public Service Announcements to assist the fishing community and our Marine environment. I have a professional (as a member of the SRC MAC) and a personal relationship with Robt. T, recently taking him on a reasonably successful redfish hunt. This allows us to bounce around some ideas from time to time, and the subject is almost always fishing related. 


By what you said I hope that you can see how one might come to the conclusion that you were an authority on this subject. If the county, or Turpin, or you, or whoever, is working in the intrest of Pensacola, It is their own fault for not putting the correct facts out there. No one else knows what is going on, so the few that do, need to make sure that information gets out or you are going to run into this sort of hassel needlessly. We do have a right to know.
I know you are going to say that that is what you were trying to do....
and I'm sure you were.. I guess your message just got lost by the sound of the BS alarm ringing when you told us that Robert didn't know where the beach pier rubble was.
It just SOUNDED like you got sent to the barn to look for a "left-handed shovel":whistling:
I don't know what else I can say about that without being rude. 
If you are accomplishing things in a volunteer position, THANK YOU, Sorry for the hassel and please keep us informed. 
Just be aware, that there is a lot of mis-trust out here, that will only be satisfied by results.​


----------



## Flounderpounder

Evensplit said:


> You're right Pirate...you should have ignored it.


+1! As I have not done anything constructive in these endeavors, I don't feel I have the right to bitch. Thanks to anyone who has made an effort to increase AR's in our area! It HAS made a difference! Looking forward to even more improvements!


----------



## SolarFlare

Evensplit said:


> You're right Pirate...you should have ignored it.


*Yes you were right, I should have ignored the post; my bad!*

*Don't know what I was thinking?*





​


----------



## Brandy

I will put A marker on it when their ready to deploy. Would be an awesome spot for some structure.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

So is this "official" county list of reefs, _ALL_ of the legally deployed reefs???

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/ArtificialreefMASTERlist9Aug10.pdf

And what would be the number one hold up for new reefs?

Funds?

Permits?

Manpower?

Materials?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Is reef number 89 the reef that Turpin does not have the knowledge of?
Or is #89 a different Casino Fishing Reef ??


----------



## nextstep

Ooops


----------



## SolarFlare

I am truly disapointed at the reaction and personal assininity (by a few) that has been displayed on what I thought was a friendly informational post regarding a reef project that would benefit our local boaters and fisherman.

I realize some of you are good people that have been sucked in, but you should really rise above it!

Tonight, I received what I thought what was incredibly great news today about new deployment, but since we have such stupid responses...why waste my time?


----------



## Firefishvideo

Yes, The nonsense has begun.....I'm checking out. So should you Baypirate....try not to take it personally.
As for the deployment, The ones who need to know will find out when it happens.
Just for the record, When these projects happen, I am willing to shoot ,edit, and post above/ below water footage of it.
If you havn't been to my website yet , you should check it out...it's got some not to shabby video of our local reefs.
www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Ultralite said:


> not #89...maybe #68...:whistling:


Okay, but seems to be an odd name for a reef that is 14 miles out from Casino Beach.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Since this is a thread to inform peoples of what the county is doing for fishers..........................
Escambia County Commissioners voted on Dec. 9th, to purchase two parcels for a public boat ramp at Hurst Hammock.

Let the bashing begin.


----------



## whome

sniper said:


> BayPirate,
> From what I have seen, R.T. gets paid a butt load of money to drag his feet.


Around $70,000 dollars a year if I remember correctly. He does always have an excuse though, its never his fault nothing gets done, its the FWC, Military or army corp of engineers who are always blocking ALL his efforts.


----------



## SolarFlare

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Since this is a thread to inform peoples of what the county is doing for fishers..........................
> Escambia County Commissioners voted on Dec. 9th, to purchase two parcels for a public boat ramp at Hurst Hammock.
> 
> Let the bashing begin.


Sorry this isn't a thread to inform people. it was originally a thread to discuss a great idea for a reef deployment, now its its just a thread for dog "do do"!


----------



## Firefishvideo

Bay Pirate said:


> *Please take this personally, I wouldn't waste my time at your website!*


And now the snake reveals itself. You were never REALLY intrested in any help were you. This sort of thing needs to be horded and kept within the group, and only let out in small tidbits, when it suit you.
Too Bad so many good intentions are wasted over this S*$T.


----------



## Evensplit

Bay Pirate said:


> *Please take this personally, I wouldn't waste my time at your website!*


Now you're just being an ass.


----------



## nextstep

government employees often arent productive, but pirates can be a real pain in the azz:whistling:


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

WOW!! If I was still a moderator, I would have squashed this bullshit a long time ago. Its no secret that Bay Pirate and I are friends, and a few of you on here adding nothing, I would also consider friends. That being said, WTF??? This is/was a PSA that turned into another typical PFF bitchfest, that has done nothing but just add a little more fire to why people dont participate as much anymore! I would expect this type of shit from Will or Woody, but the names involved in this one leave me speechless!! Really makes a guy want to actually try to get something done around here...


----------



## need2fish

I'm glad to see renourishment of the casino beach reef site being considered or pursued. 

In Navarre -we (Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary Committee) are still in the permit (and fund raising) process with the Beach Accessible snorkeling and diving reefs here, but are hopeful that we'll get the ACOE permits in 6-8 months. Still on target for that last I talked to our environmental consultant who is spierheading the permit application process. We continue to work on grants for funding the reef construction/deployment and have a reef sponsorship program that we want to unveil when we get a little closer to permits being issued. We've officially become a committee of the Navarre Beach Area Chamber of Commerce Foundation (a 501 c 3) - that benefits applying for grants and makes donations tax deductible at (shameless plug) www.navarrebeachmarinesanctuary.com .

Ultimately I would like to see our reef be part of a a 'snorkeling trail' with gulf side beach accesible reefs at perdido key, pcola beach and navarre beach. After the snorkeling and diving reefs it would be great to pursue a large reef zone about a mile off Navarre Beach (just like the nearshore zone off Pickens). 

About all the finger pointing, personality clash issues, etc. - I'm indifferent....but I do care - only to the degree that it affects what actually gets done. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Evensplit

need2fish said:


> ...About all the finger pointing, personality clash issues, etc. - I'm indifferent....but I do care - only to the degree that it affects what actually gets done. Just my 2 cents.


:notworthy: Thanks for all your efforts - look forward to it all paying off soon. 

There are many that have worked tirelessly for years to get these projects done...and just about everyone in the thread has been involved to some degree. It has taken everyone's opinions, frustrations, and bickering to get where we are today. No regrets.


----------



## need2fish

Evensplit said:


> There are many that have worked tirelessly for years to get these projects done...and just about everyone in the thread has been involved to some degree. It has taken everyone's opinions, frustrations, and bickering to get where we are today. No regrets.


The community owes a lot of thanks to you and the many others that have made all these projects possible. A few broken eggs while making an omelette is unavoidable I reckon....especially with so many cooks


----------



## Brandy

need2fish said:


> I'm glad to see renourishment of the casino beach reef site being considered or pursued.
> 
> In Navarre -we (Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary Committee) are still in the permit (and fund raising) process with the Beach Accessible snorkeling and diving reefs here, but are hopeful that we'll get the ACOE permits in 6-8 months. Still on target for that last I talked to our environmental consultant who is spierheading the permit application process. We continue to work on grants for funding the reef construction/deployment and have a reef sponsorship program that we want to unveil when we get a little closer to permits being issued. We've officially become a committee of the Navarre Beach Area Chamber of Commerce Foundation (a 501 c 3) - that benefits applying for grants and makes donations tax deductible at (shameless plug) www.navarrebeachmarinesanctuary.com .
> 
> 
> Ultimately I would like to see our reef be part of a a 'snorkeling trail' with gulf side beach accesible reefs at perdido key, pcola beach and navarre beach. After the snorkeling and diving reefs it would be great to pursue a large reef zone about a mile off Navarre Beach (just like the nearshore zone off Pickens).
> 
> About all the finger pointing, personality clash issues, etc. - I'm indifferent....but I do care - only to the degree that it affects what actually gets done. Just my 2 cents.


 I really hope we can get something done with the casino beach reef project. Really nice to go out there , do A night dive and barhop afterwords.


----------



## ryanbr

Hopefully everyone knows that the Casino rubble isn't right on the beach. It sits off the beach a bit and is in 50-60'(?) of water. But it would be a great area to build on. The other consideration might be to expand on the work to get the area around the 3 barges permitted and extend that down to the Casino reef area or the area that includes the Tex Edwards and Liberty ship. Making that one big block might be an ultimate goal.
Chris


----------



## sealark

Lets keep it going I know it's 9 years old here's more numbers where there is lots of bridge rubble completely covered with sand that would make a good base close to the patty barge. Don't waste time fishing it it's all covered we dove it a month ago and found nothing. It's there I have gotten many fish off of it right after it went down.
N30 17.265 W87 13.793


----------

